# IPO1 Trial Pics!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I got more pictures of Aiden from the trial! Definitely have a few nice shots to frame. 

Tracking start









First corner









"Found it! Hurry up, ma!"


















Sit









Down









His straightest and closest recall to date









Flat retrieve 









Over the jump









And back









Making his way down









And my favorite! :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's so handsome! I love the pictures over the jumps... his jump is so tucked up and adorable! He looks so happy with himself!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations again. I love that last picture too!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos! The jump ones are spectacular


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody! The only thing Aiden loves more than me are the jumps.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pictures! You have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

What a good looking pair! Awesome photos, those jump shots are great! Congrats Aiden and Alexis


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the jump one!! 

Great pictures.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice pictures. Yes, I love the jumping ones too.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Aiden is such a great looking dog. Congrats again on th IPO1!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Nice pics!!


----------

